# Xiaomi Mi2



## theoilman (Mar 7, 2012)

the new Xiaomi phone looks pretty amazing- http://www.engadget....ne-2-quad-core/

the previous xiaomi phone was quite good, but saw no love on the forums. They're possibly planning on releasing the Mi2 in Europe as well as China, so hopefully we'll see some support when this thing is released in the fall! I'd love to rock this thing with some custom ROMs.

Anyone planning to get one?


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

I don't figure there are a lot of Asian users here.


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

anything with an s4 quad will rock your socks off..


----------

